# Flavour Art Pre - Blended Range



## Richio (16/11/16)

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/16)

Do you mean the ones from Flavour Art UK? 

Like Lemon Ice Tea *hint hint* 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (16/11/16)

@rogue zombie 

Yip these are the one's from Flavour Art UK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/16)

Awesome. They have some interesting stuff

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (16/11/16)

Richio said:


> @rogue zombie
> 
> Yip these are the one's from Flavour Art UK.



oooooooh please tell me it will be soon. Now i'm going to have to wait before placing an order


----------



## Richio (16/11/16)

@Soutie 

They are already here, just need to be unpacked and uploaded to site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

Cannot wait for this one @Richio & @Va-poor


----------



## Akash (16/11/16)

Order incoming


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/11/16)

Nice one!


----------



## Richio (17/11/16)

*This is now live, you can find them here at the introductory price of just R85 !!!*
*CLICK ME!!!*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/11/16)

@Richio why is there such a big difference in price from the blended and the single flavours? It's still the same amount of concentrate, FlavourArt UK has them all listed at the same price on their site.


----------



## Richio (17/11/16)

Hi @Strontium 
The normal FA range comes from Flavour Art direct in bulk, they are repackaged locally which means savings for the end consumer, whereas the pre-blended range is only available from there UK partner in there original packaging and at there pricing. It may be the same amount of concentrate but it's already made into a recipe for you. They retail at 59 ZAR in the UK, take into account shipping, vat and customs clearance which leaves us at quite a fair price of R85 for a bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium (17/11/16)

@Richio okay, that makes sense, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/11/16)

Any bulk reviews on these available? Instead of searching one by one?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stoney (17/11/16)

was hoping that VIM TONIC (Vimto) was also on the list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (17/11/16)

I want the after Dark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morph699 (18/11/16)

sorry if this sounds to be a stupid question but what size bottles are these as the example says 'Mix 1.9ml unflavoured base liquid with 0.1ml flavouring (5%), shake then vape.' 

are they also 10ml bottles or what ?


----------



## PsyCLown (18/11/16)

@Richio I think you need to get Vimto and Lemon Iced Tea. If you had those, I'd have ordered them.


----------



## Richio (18/11/16)

Hi @Morph699 
These are 10ml bottles.
@PsyCLown @Stoney 
Those will be here quite soon along with the rest of the range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Morph699
> These are 10ml bottles.
> @PsyCLown @Stoney
> Those will be here quite soon along with the rest of the range.


Fantastic, so how much mixed juice can we expect from these 10ml bottles?

Anywhere from 150ml to 200ml?


----------



## Richio (19/11/16)

@PsyCLown
You can get 100ml - 200ml depending on the flavour you are using. Some are stronger than others. I will put up a recommended percentage for each flavor but in the meantime you can have a look at the review thread below to get an idea on the flavor and at what percentage they being used.
Blended Flavour Reviews

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (19/11/16)

@Richio, have you tried any of these? How do they compare to the e-motions flavours like Morning Sun, Hypnotic Mist, Wow, Labyrinth, etc? I would imagine they are much the same, just that these are blended by FA UK whereas e-motions are blended by FA Italy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/11/16)

Order placed. cant wait to try it out


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/11/16)

@Richio just checking if these contain nic or just the flavour?


----------



## Richio (24/11/16)

Hi @RichJB 
I have tested a few and found them to be better then the emotions range. These seem to be put together at a better ratio than the e-motions range.

@SmokeyJoe 
These don't contain any nicotine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @RichJB
> I have tested a few and found them to be better then the emotions range. These seem to be put together at a better ratio than the e-motions range.


At what percentage did you mix them please?


----------



## PsyCLown (24/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Morph699
> These are 10ml bottles.
> @PsyCLown @Stoney
> Those will be here quite soon along with the rest of the range.



Dammit, I have ants in my pants.

Any ETA for the rest of the range?


----------



## Richio (24/11/16)

Hi @Andre 
Used the RY4 at 7%
Espresso mint at 5%
Black Currant at 5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

Morning @Richio 
Just want to check when the rest of the pre-blended range will be available


----------



## Richio (5/12/16)

Hi @SmokeyJoe 

We should have it in by the weekend.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

Brilliant! Thanks a lot man


----------



## PsyCLown (6/12/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe
> 
> We should have it in by the weekend.


Aww yeah, now i am excited! 

So on the site by the weekend or just landed by the weekend? When should I whip out my card?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (7/12/16)

@Andre, I mixed the XtraMint at 6 persent, it is good, but my next sample will be at 8. King Arthur I started at 8, will report back next week after steep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (7/12/16)

@PsyCLown @SmokeyJoe 
Just awaiting customs clearance on these, so hopefully by the weekend. I will update this thread as soon as they are in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChloeT (7/12/16)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Richio (9/12/16)

@ChloeT @PsyCLown @SmokeyJoe
These are now live. You can find them here
Click Here


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

Richio said:


> @ChloeT @PsyCLown @SmokeyJoe
> These are now live. You can find them here
> Click Here


Woohoo!


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

Aww ffs, everything on there sounds delicious, gonna be broke again.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Aww ffs, everything on there sounds delicious, gonna be broke again.


I was thinking the same thing. Decisions, decisions. Turkey for Christmass or saticrax


----------



## Viper_SA (9/12/16)

I love that @Richio brought these in for us, but I'm a bit disappointed with the strength on these. Even at 4% single flavor it is very subtle. Not as economic at some concentrates


----------



## PsyCLown (11/12/16)

Well order placed, keen to see how these are.

I thought you were getting the entire range, there were a few more I wanted after reading up a bit more but I see they are not there.
Will first see how these are and if worth while perhaps you could then bring in some of the others


----------



## Richio (11/12/16)

Hi @PsyCLown 
There were a few which weren't in stock at the time of order, please drop me a pm with the one's you want so I can reserve them for you


----------



## Strontium (11/12/16)

Has anyone local done a review on these flavours?


----------



## Petrus (11/12/16)

@Andre, I tried King Arthurs Pipe after 21 days of steeping at 8 percent, it is good, but my next mix will definitely be 10 percent.


----------



## Andre (11/12/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, I tried King Arthurs Pipe after 21 days of steeping at 8 percent, it is good, but my next mix will definitely be 10 percent.


Thanks @Petrus. I mixed mine at 5 % the other day, but have not tasted it yet.


----------



## PsyCLown (12/12/16)

I'd love to know what the average % people are mixing these at?

These are the flavours I got for now:
Lemon Iced Tea
Vim Tonic
Dr Who
Bongo

Not sure what % to start mixing these at to try them out?


----------



## Richio (12/12/16)

I was also quite surprised at the strength of the flavours, expected them to be stronger. Used the custard Pi and 10% and it worked well and Bongo at 6%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/12/16)

Wow, so just received order today. I did not expect sa. E day delivery, thanks Richio! 

Everything smells soo darn good, like a candy store! Cannot wait to try these pre blends and some other recipes. Although will only be tomorrow after work probably 

Thanks guys. Bongo I will then try at 6% and as for the others, perhaps the same and then give you feedback and we can see what a good average per flavour is. 
Then Richio could perhaps update each flavour with a recommended mixing %? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (14/12/16)

Just mixed the RY59 at 5%. Excellent so far and should only get better with steeping. Definitely a reorder worthy. Also got Lemon Iced Tea mixed at 5%, will try that later. 

Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

So I mixed the Lemon Iced Tea at 8.5% and then the other three at 6% each.
I feel as if 6% was a bit low for the Dr Who and the Vim Tonic, I have not gone back to check on the Bongo Juice though.

The Lemon Iced Tea I feel was a tad strong at times depending on which atomizer I was using. I have also never tasted a Lemon Ice Tea juice before so do not have anything to compare it to.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/1/17)

Howzit. I want to place new order for the pre-blended concentrates, but there are so many, so im a bit stuck. Any recommendations? Besides the tabaco flavors, im not a big fan


----------



## Patrick (18/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So I mixed the Lemon Iced Tea at 8.5% and then the other three at 6% each.
> I feel as if 6% was a bit low for the Dr Who and the Vim Tonic, I have not gone back to check on the Bongo Juice though.
> 
> The Lemon Iced Tea I feel was a tad strong at times depending on which atomizer I was using. I have also never tasted a Lemon Ice Tea juice before so do not have anything to compare it to.



The Iced Tea is a really pleasant place to go to during the day. I think it could become an ADV for those who like a clean uncomplicated iced tea. That said, I found (like others) that it needs other things to get it there. At 8% it's fine but not enough of anything apart from a really good cold tea.

Here's what I did and it came together nicely:
Lemon iced tea : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1079846/Lemon+iced+tea

0.9% Koolada 10% (TPA) 
8% Lemon Iced Tea (FA) 
2% Lemon Sicily (FA) 
1% Oba Oba (FA) 

Flavor total: 11.9%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/1/17)

Patrick said:


> The Iced Tea is a really pleasant place to go to during the day. I think it could become an ADV for those who like a clean uncomplicated iced tea. That said, I found (like others) that it needs other things to get it there. At 8% it's fine but not enough of anything apart from a really good cold tea.
> 
> Here's what I did and it came together nicely:
> Lemon iced tea : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1079846/Lemon+iced+tea
> ...


I have oba oba but never knew how to use it. What does this add to the lemon iced tea?


----------



## Patrick (30/1/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have oba oba but never knew how to use it. What does this add to the lemon iced tea?



I think of it as a citrusy marshmallow, so I'm using it here to boost the citrus notes, but also to add some sweetness and increase the density of the mouthfeel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

